# Question about infantry



## taylorwagner221 (28 Jan 2013)

Hello, my plan is to join the infantry as a non commissioned member, would i be able to move up to infantry officer after  mandatory 5 years and university degree etc. and if I am able to do this what would the process be like? would it be a bad thing?


----------



## taylorwagner221 (29 Jan 2013)

Haha well do you have a awnser for my questions?


----------



## dangerboy (29 Jan 2013)

If you want to be an officer, why not apply to be one from the get go?  If you go NCM there is no guarantee you will be given the opportunity to go officer later on in your career.


----------



## taylorwagner221 (29 Jan 2013)

Because I'm not sure I'm right for the officer position that's why I would wanna join as a non commissioned member and if I feel I would be better for a officer role I would go through that process but I was asking if there was a diffrent process for this or if it's looked down upon


----------



## AgentSmith (29 Jan 2013)

Getting commissioned from the ranks is possible but it's difficult. If you really want to be an officer, apply to be one. Though if you're not sure, weight the pros and cons to each position. An officer won't be breaking down the doors and being the first one in the door, so if you want to do that kind of stuff, be an NCM.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2013)

taylorwagner221 said:
			
		

> ....or if it's looked down upon


It's looked down upon for 16-year olds to create repetitive threads on often-discussed topics....but that doesn't seem to discourage you.


----------



## Loachman (29 Jan 2013)

And learn to write in decent, clear English. That includes proper sentence structure, spelling, punctuation, capitalization, and grammar.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jan 2013)

taylorwagner221,

There is no magic formula or assessment method for us to tell you, based upon what we see on the internet, whether you'd be a better fit as a soldier or as an officer. But there's more than enough information on these forums for you to get a better understanding of what the early careers of each might involve ... you only have to start searching for the threads that discuss it and read them. Start by going back through the many pages of Infantry threads that discuss service as an officer versus service as a Non-Commissioned Member (NCM).  Keep track of the the things you find for each of those choices that you like, or don't like. See how it balances out after you have done some considerable reading. Then, feel free to come back and ask for clarification on specific items, you will likely also find that most of the questions you think of as you go along have already been discussed and answered. As you can see from your recent attempts to engage members, general questions get general answers that will not always be helpful. One thing that we do expect officers and soldiers to learn is how to study and analyse a problem, and to gather information before leaning on others to answer their overly simple, or overly general questions.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2013)

Yes, that's what I _meant_ to say.


----------



## taylorwagner221 (29 Jan 2013)

My apologies for the poor grammar. I will keep that in mind Michael thank you. Journeyman I have looked and I have found no topics on going from non  commissioned to officer if you think I am asking about the process of becoming a officer I was not asking that, sorry should of been more clear on my question


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Jan 2013)

taylorwagner221 said:
			
		

> I have looked and I have found no topics on going from non  commissioned to officer



Start with the results of this Google search site:army.ca nco officer, and then refine the search as you track specific aspects.


----------



## SentryMAn (29 Jan 2013)

Why not Try to enter as an officer, then if you don't like it ask to renounce your commissioning and become an NCM?

I know a few on my platoon who were commissioned then decided to go the NCM route.

I have limited experience on this and this information is third hand, someone else may be able to contribute more


----------



## ballz (29 Jan 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I know a few on my platoon who were commissioned then decided to go the NCM route.



Did they decide that after they actually got to battalion or after not successfully completing training?

I would be interested to know how renouncing your commission goes. I was reading on this site about an officer wanting to become an NCM so he could go for SAR Tech, but I feel like I remember they were told that it would not be taken well.

In any case, I see nothing wrong about it, but I'll just follow the discussion and hope someone has more first hand knowledge on the matter.


----------



## Ciskman (29 Jan 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Did they decide that after they actually got to battalion or after not successfully completing training?
> 
> I would be interested to know how renouncing your commission goes. I was reading on this site about an officer wanting to become an NCM so he could go for SAR Tech, but I feel like I remember they were told that it would not be taken well.
> 
> In any case, I see nothing wrong about it, but I'll just follow the discussion and hope someone has more first hand knowledge on the matter.



There are three officers so far that have given up their commission and become Sar Techs. None of them seemed to have had any issues in doing so, nor do any of them regret their decision.  ;D


----------



## shogun506 (29 Jan 2013)

The only reason I could think of that would make me want to go NCM and later officer, and I think it's a good one, would be to get on all the cool guy difficult to get on courses NCMs get to do like unarmed combat, sniper training, etc. before taking command of a platoon.


----------



## MikeL (29 Jan 2013)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> The only reason I could think of that would make me want to go NCM and later officer, and I think it's a good one, would be to get on all the cool guy difficult to get on courses NCMs get to do like unarmed combat, sniper training, etc. before taking command of a platoon.



A lot of those cool guy courses are also hard to get as a NCM;  especially if you are only going to be a NCM for a couple years.


----------

